# Yellow liquid poop + SBD :(



## alvinarana (Mar 1, 2015)

My male crown tail, Finley, has been through a lot these past 3 weeks. 
He had a very bad case of temperature shock, but somehow made it through
He got fin rot and really lethargic
He developed weird *white/silvery discoloration* around his chin and belly area
This discoloration is freaking me out because I feel like it's dead tissue
They're not exactly fuzzy. Just *dusty looking and metallic in a few areas*. Some parts are now darker
It looks* white/gold/brown* at the same time... and it progressed and is bigger now
Finley hasn't been pooping at all
I fed him small portions of daphnia 
I feel like he *can't poop* because the tissue around his anus is dead? I don't know... 
He developed *SBD* two days ago. I gave him a 20 minute epsom salt bath yesterday and today
While I was watching him float sideways, I noticed that he "peed" something that was a *bright yellow. *
I don't understand what it is. Does anybody know?
How can I help my fish?
I really don't want him dead. 

What do I do?


----------



## alvinarana (Mar 1, 2015)

Housing:
How many gallons is your tank? 5 gallons (but he is now in a 1 gallon hospital tank)
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 76-78 degrees
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? Used to have a mystery snail but I took him out

Food:
What food brand do you use? Tetra pellets, freeze-dried bloodworms, and Daphnia
Do you feed flakes or pellets? pellets
Freeze-dried or frozen? freeze-dried
Live? no
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? I gave him one pellet, a bit of pea, and bits of daphnia since the shock

Maintenance:
Before your Betta became ill how often did you perform water changes? - once every two weeks
What percentage of water did you change? 50%
What additives do you use? Tetra aquasafe
What brand name of water conditioner? Tetra

Water Parameters: (of 5 gallon original housing)
Ammonia: .25ppm
Nitrite: 0ppm
Nitrate: 0ppm
pH: 7.6
Hardness (GH): /
Alkalinity (KH): /

Symptoms and Treatment:
When did you first notice the symptoms? When he had a temperature shock, 3 weeks ago
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? White discoloration around neck and lower gill area, as well as the bottom of the stomach
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? He used to be active, but now he's lethargic and 2 days ago he developed SBD
Is your Betta still eating? He wants to but I can't give him anything because of the constipation
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? I tried Furan-2, two 20 minute Epsom salt baths, Jungle Lifeguard, Focus food powder, daphnia
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? He once had an inflamed gill for getting too pissed off at the filter nozzle. 
How long have you owned your Betta? 1 year next month
Was he or she a rescue? No
Was he or she ill when bought or given? No


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Are you able to provide pictures? it will help us better understand his silvery coloring.

As to his waste management, he likely just has an upset stomach from his changes.
I suggest adding Epsom salts to his tank water, this is a very handy internal cleanser and is extremely gentle, a little like a body detox, it will lower any potential GIT issues.
You can get it from chemists or grocery stores (plain, unscented).


----------



## alvinarana (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you for replying. I have given him two 20 minute epsom salt baths. Once a few days ago, and the other last night. 

Here are some pictures. Although it has spread a bit since I've taken this picture. Not a lot, but a little. The gray silvery spot I was talking about is directly under his fin. I have a picture that points to it, too.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

is this silvery spot directly under him/symmettrical? Usually that area on them is a little paler because it is right under where all their organs are and so is a little tight, compared to all the swimming muscle.

I suggest for the moment you go back to his normal food and wait 24 hours for him to pass it ans check the coloring. Betta waste should be the color of what they ate last, so with the daphnia and pea he is going to have pale waste, if it doesnt go back to dark however we can assume his upset somtach is continuing and take steps to fix it.


----------



## alvinarana (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you for the response, Taeanna. 

The silvery spot is exclusive to the right side of his body. 
I understand that feeding him his normal diet will help me to better understand his stool...but I am a bit afraid of feeding him since he's been having plenty of problems with constipation and swim bladder. His stomach is rounder than what the picture shows.

Should I wait until his current constipation passes?


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I rechecked your diet and discovered what might be the cause of his chronic swelling- freeze dried food.
While it is no joke that they love the taste of it, freeze dried foods swell in water, so it can lead to stomach swelling and bloackages. I recommend you swap that out for a good quality pellet. I personally use new like spectrum but other keepers on the site have spoken of other brands like hikari- you want a nice pellet shape, much better for their digestion.
Until you can get hold of that I do believe you are right to wait- once you swap the food over he might not be entirely sure what it is, soaking them in garlic juice is a great way to get him started- they adore the flavor


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear that your little friend is ill. The title has drawn my attention because my betta was having in the past SBD along with yellow poop and I discovered he was having some nasty internal parasites. I don't know if this is your case too, but if you want to have a look at what was happening with my fish and if there are similarities, here is the topic: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=564954

Also, wanted to tell you that Tetra pellets are not good quality. You should switch to New Life Spectrum Betta Formula or Omega One Betta Buffet.


----------



## alvinarana (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you for the responses. 

I will grab some omega pellets as soon as I get my hand on them. They don't sell spectrum at my LFS. 
And I will cease to feed Finley and Sushi the bloodworms. 

At first, I wasn't sure if it's parasitic since all of his symptoms started off with a temperature shock

But now I don't see why it couldn't be...
I feel like the shock and the cold water may have lowered his immune system.

My tank USED to have a diatomic worm problem. Or nematodes?
I'm not sure if Diatom worms and Nematodes are the same.

But anyway, I was told that these worms were not parasitic. :question:




Also, I'm still unsure on feeding him. I might just give him daphnia because I don't want him to be constipated any more!


----------



## lookimawave (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm no expert but he doesn't look to terribly constipated to me. The lethargy worries me more. I would feed him daphnia so he has the energy to battle whatever is making him lethargic first. And if the hospital tank is bare, maybe something he can hide under so he feels comfortable. Maybe even NaCl (not to be used at the same time as epsom salt) to help him fight any infections he might have.


----------



## alvinarana (Mar 1, 2015)

I just checked on him again. He is on his side. More swim bladder  He was swimming alright when I came home two hours ago...

I took some more pictures.

Also, the water looks oily because of slime. Or at least, that's what I've been told it was. It's so gross and it collects at the surface. I tried cleaning the tank many times but it still finds it's way back.

Should I give him another 20 minute Epsom salt bath?
Feed him Daphnia?


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

Water sometimes gains a coating, there are a lot of reasons why but as long as it isnt too bad it isnt an issue, anything from the tap water type, food type, cleaning schedule...any number of reasons. All you can do is the best you can with it.

If the swim bladder issue hasnt improved we might need to step up the treatment to the next step which is to kill the bacteria that is filling up the organ.
Luckily there are several readily available fish antibiotics on the market, Tetracycline is popular, but also Kanamycine (usually called things like aquari-cycline or kanaplex- read the active ingredients on the labels to find those antibiotic names).


----------



## alvinarana (Mar 1, 2015)

I will buy some Kanaplex and it should ship in about 3 days. I hope that isn't too long. Thank you very much for helping.

Should I still hold off on food?


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

If the fasting isnt working theres no need to continue doing so. If you wish for peace of mind feed him half-meals until he starts his medication, then you can go back to full servings.


----------



## alvinarana (Mar 1, 2015)

I just put him in a 1 gallon tank for a 20 minute salt bath. I gave him a bit of daphnia just now!


----------

